# Little Witches!!



## MedicPrincess (Mar 10, 2007)

I am talking about those disgustingly cute little pigtailed girls in green, peddaling their wares like a poisoned apple.  You can't go to Wal-Mart, the grocery store, church, work, home, ANYWHERE...without one of these green little witches popping up.  President Bush referrs to the "Evil Doers" all time....He is referring to these evil little smiling skipping crack pushers!!

And in case you have been under a rock...

ITS *GIRL SCOUT **COOKIE TIME!!!!:censored:* :beerchug: :censored: :beerchug: :censored: :beerchug: :censored: :beerchug: :censored: :beerchug: :censored: :beerchug: 

Can someone please tell me how I ended up with *20 *boxes?? OH I KNOW....because those evil blue eyed happy little pig tailed CRACK PUSHERS TRICKED ME!!!!  They know I am an addict and they got together and one by one they tricked me into buying a box.  Now I have 2 cases on my kitchen floor and some on my counter.

So...if you don't see me around for a while its because I am in Girl Scout Cookie Coma.....

I wonder if I can get me a lawyer and sue them for keeping me fat....

Evil Doers.....


----------



## hangit (Mar 10, 2007)

i just bought 4 boxes in front of my publix. do they even go door to door anymore? tagalongs...mmm...mmm


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 10, 2007)

hangit said:


> do they even go door to door anymore? tagalongs...mmm...mmm


 
They came to my door.  Two of 'em together.  Cant buy from one without buying from the other.

Then my 3 of my friends have GS.  Then my bosses daughter is a GS.  And my moms bosses daughter.  Oh and then there was the little evil doer in front of the Publix with her little glasses and hair in 2 braids and a BROKEN ARM looking all sad....


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Mar 10, 2007)

EMTPrincess said:


> Oh and then there was the little evil doer in front of the Publix with her little glasses and hair in 2 braids and a BROKEN ARM looking all sad....



Break her other arm to get even.  Then, send me all of the cookies that you don't want.


----------



## MMiz (Mar 10, 2007)

I bought three boxes of thinmints from a girl at school.  I ate two cookies and then gave them to my assistant.  I then gave one box to a girl that was moving away, and another to my custodian.  Must.  Resist.  Evil.


----------



## Recycled Words (Mar 11, 2007)

Jeez...this is my second girl scout issue this year. The girl scouts in my town did it a few months ago and now the girl scouts in New York are coercing me into buying their cookies. I have 20-something boxes at this point!

Must...resist...the power...of...girl scouts

New conspiracy theory: The girl scouts are responsible for the obesity issue in America. HA! It isn't that people lack self-control, it isn't that people are lazy *******s, the GIRL SCOUTS MADE THEM DO IT!


----------



## trauma1534 (Mar 12, 2007)

My supervisor was selling them for his wife who is involved in this epidemic.  I bought 2 boxes from him.  My niece called me, and I bought a box from her... I was at home minding my own business, the door bell rang... 3 little munchkins... I had to buy 3 boxes!!!  I went to the store... I say a whole group of them at Walmart... I bought 3 more boxes so that they would just go away.  Didn't want to hurt their feelings.  Now... I have every flavor and an abondance of each!!!  Anyone want cookies?  I'm going to have to go out and try to give them away now... maybe if I do that... I won't gain back all the weight I lost!!!  HA!  My mom called yesterday... she said... "Oh by the way... I bought you some girl scout cookies from (a neighbor's little girl), I know you like them so I have you 4 boxes!!!"  Oh boy!  I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 12, 2007)

And we've all been worried about crack and meth...


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 14, 2007)

ROFL!  I got off easy this year with just one box of Thin Mints and one box of Tagalongs.  Unfortunately though, I just discovered that Eddy's makes Girl Scout Cookie flavored icecream.  Yay!

Anyone remember that line from one of the Adams Family movie where a Girl Scout asks, "Would you like to buy some Girl Scout cookies?" and Wednesday replies, "Are they made from real Girl Scouts?" :lol:


----------



## islandgal (Mar 15, 2007)

Medic's wife,  I remember that line!!!  And to further date myself, anyone remember the original thin mint cookies they used to sell???  Loved those, plus they weren't packaged with the huge spacers so you only get 10 cookies per box<_< <_<   
Needless to say, couldn't just say no, I bought them anyway.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Mar 15, 2007)

Boy, do I!! Two huge stacks of cookies, just waiting for a gallon of milk..:beerchug:


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 15, 2007)

heck yeah!  I didn't know they'd changed it.  *pout*


----------



## Jon (Mar 15, 2007)

Did anyone see CNN? Some dumb Valero Gas station owner is buying GS cookies and re-selling them $1 over list price.... the local GS are ticked off... and the boxes are marked "Not for Resale". This is on CNN today.


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 15, 2007)

wow, that really sucks, but at the same time, CNN must really be hurting for some hard hitting news these days!


----------



## joemt (Mar 20, 2007)

I bought two boxes of the Peanut Butter Sandwich cookies... which in my humble opinion are THE best PB cookie out there... but I gave both boxes away without eating even one.... too much temptation.

Jo


----------



## EMTdiva80 (May 2, 2007)

LOL I love the coconut/chocolate ones....sooo good. I had to resist soo man times because the GS would stand outside stores selling them. Id have to literally go to the other side of the store to go in and out just so i wouldnt be tempted to buy any. Im guessing they dont go door to door like they did when i was a GS.


----------

